# Not-Halt quittieren



## volker (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Bisher habe ich es folgendermaßen gemacht.

Betätigen des rastenden Not-Halt Taster löst die Sicherheitsfunktion aus (z.b. Not-Halt Relais).
Nach dem man den Not-Halt wieder rausgezogen hat kann man mit Taster (S1) das Relais quittieren.
Mit Taster S2 kann der Prozess wieder gestartet werden.


Nun war ein Kollege gestern auf einem Seminar der BG
Dort wurde gesagt das folgendes erlaubt ist.

Betätigen des rastenden Not-Halt Taster löst die Sicherheitsfunktion aus (z.b. Not-Halt Relais).
Nach dem man den Not-Halt wieder rausgezogen hat quiitiert sich das Relais automatisch.
Mit Taster S2 kann der Prozess wieder gestartet werden.

Ist das so OK?


----------



## Kuddel30 (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo.
Vielleicht hilft dir das Weiter
http://ww3.cad.de/foren/ubb/Forum474/HTML/000016.shtml


----------



## Tommi (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Volker,

das hängt von Deiner Risikobeurteilung ab.

Bei kleinen Maschinen macht ein zusätzlicher
Start-Taster evtl. keinen Sinn, bei Großen-, welche
dann evtl. wegen Ünübersehbarkeit auch noch eine 
Anlaufwarnung haben, kann das unabdingbar sein. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Oktober 2013)

@Volker:
ich kenne das gar nicht von der BG, dass die sich bezüglich eine beschrieben Ausführung fest legt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Safety (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
die Risikobeurteilung ist entscheidend, die DIN EN 13850 gibt nicht genau an ob das entrasten der Not-Halt als manuelle Rückstellfunktion angesehen werden kann. Also ist es nach Meinung einiger Fachleute auch so machbar. 
Anbei noch ein Interessantes Dokument.
http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...ter/067_FBHM-MAF_13849-Rueckstellfunktion.pdf


----------



## volker (17 Oktober 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Risikobeurteilung ist entscheidend,



Kannst du das mal etwas näher erläutern?

Nehmen wir an ich ich mache das selbstquittierend beim entrasten.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel eine Roboterzelle mit diversen Bearbeitungsmaschinen. In der Zelle wird nicht überwacht ob jemand drin ist (also hintertretbar)
Nun ist es ja möglich, das auf dem Taster für den Prozessstart ein kurzschluss hat. Eine flankenauswertung für den Starttaster ist ja nicht unbedingt gegeben. Also würde die Anlage mit entrasten des NH selbstständig anlaufen.

Seh ich das jetzt richtig, das in diesem Fall das entrasten nicht zum quittieren der SF führen darf?


----------



## Safety (17 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Volker,
wie geschrieben gibt es die Meinung von Fachleuten das entrasten des NH-Tasters ist eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion. Damit ist dies gleich zusetzen mit der Taste (manuelle Rückstellfunktion).
Es stellen sich bei Risikobeurteilung die Fragen was passiert bei der manuellen Rückstellfunktion. Es wird  je nach Ausführung die Energie zugeschaltet. Dies kann zu Gefährdungslagen führen insbesondere bei Betriebsarten die ohne trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen ausgeführt sind.
Aber da es ja laut der Denkweise einer manuellen Rückstellfunktion gleich gesetzt werden kann  ist das ja auch eine Maßnahme gegen die Gefährdungen. 
Also welche Fragen stellen sich:
Gibt es Gefahren durch einschalten der Energie oder Rückstellen der Sicherheitsfunktion.
Wenn ja ist den Bedienern das auch ausreichend klar.


----------



## Klopfer (1 November 2013)

Die Maschinenrichtlinie ist an der Stelle recht eindeutig...

MRL Anhang I 1.2.4.3.

Wenn das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät nach Auslösung eines Haltbefehls nicht mehr betätigt wird, muss dieser Befehl durch die Blockierung des NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräts bis zu ihrer Freigabe aufrechterhalten bleiben; es
darf nicht möglich sein, das Gerät zu blockieren, ohne dass dieses einen Haltbefehl auslöst; das Gerät darf nur durch eine geeignete Betätigung freigegeben werden können; durch die Freigabe darf die Maschine nicht wieder
in Gang gesetzt, sondern nur das Wiederingangsetzen ermöglicht werden.

Somit reicht meines Erachtens nur das Entriegeln des Pilzdrucktasters NICHT aus um Bewegungen starten zu dürfen, bzw. die Maschine wieder in Gang zu setzen. Dies ist besonders interessant bei Maschinen mit ausschließlich pneumatischer Steuerung.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2018)

bisher dachte ich immer, das mir das Quittieren klar ist. Not-Halt ausgelöst ->Pilztaster entriegeln -> am Quittierknopf quittieren und es kann weitergefahren werden.
nun hab ich mir mal die Kranflaschen (zur Bedienung von Kränen) näher angeschaut und gemerkt, das hier nichts mit einer extra Taste quittiert wird. Habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler? Warum haben Stinknormale Kräne keinen Quittiertaster für den Not-Halt?


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
die Diskussion ist: kann man ein mechanisches Entrasten eines Not-Halt-Gerätes per Definition als Rückstellen ansehen.
Beispiel aus der DIN EN 60204-32
Wenn eine aktive Betätigung eines NOT-HALT- (siehe 10.7) oder NOT-AUS-Gerätes (einen nachfolgenden Steuerbefehl ausgelöst hat, muss die Wirkung dieses Befehls bis zu seiner Rückstellung erhalten bleiben. *Diese Rückstellung darf nur durch eine manuelle Handlung am dem Ort möglich sein, wo der Befehl eingeleitet wurde. Die Rückstellung des Befehls darf das Hebezeug nicht wieder in Gang setzen, sondern nur das Wieder-in-Gang-Setzen ermöglichen.*
*Es darf nicht möglich sein, das Hebezeug wieder anzufahren, bis alle NOT-HALT-Befehle zurückgestellt wurden.* Es darf nicht möglich sein, das Hebezeug wieder einzuschalten, bis alle NOT-AUS-Befehle zurückgestellt wurden.

Wenn man diesen Text liest erkennt man das da nichts von manueller Rückstellfunktion nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 steht. 
Es ist also möglich das entrasten (Rückstellen) des Not-Halt Tasters für die oben beschriebene Funktion zu benutzen, es darf aber nicht zu einem *Wieder-in-Gang-Setzen *kommen. Bei einem Kran mit Tipptasten kann man das so sehen.


----------



## stevenn (2 Juli 2018)

ah ok danke dir.
wie interpretierst du den Artikel 1.2.4.3 aus der MRL, speziell 
_das Gerät darf nur durch eine geeignete Betätigung freigegeben werden können; durch die Freigabe darf die Maschine nicht wieder in Gang gesetzt, sondern nur das Wiederingangsetzen ermöglicht werden._
dann wäre in diesem Fall "die Freigabe" das Entrasten oder?


----------

